# Korg Volca Modular - newbie question



## Niah2 (Jun 20, 2019)

Hello everyone,

I've just received my first synth ever, the korg volca modular. So far I am having a ball, just discovering the instrument on my own. I have started messing around with the patching cables randomly and seeing what happens.
Is there a danger of damaging the synth, by combining certain combination of patching cables? Or can I keep experimenting at will with no worries?

Also, looking for user feedback about this synth? What are your impressions for far?

Thank you


----------



## Welldone (Jun 20, 2019)

You can connect any input to any output, control voltage and audio are interchangeable.

If you connect an output to an output, theoretically this could cause damage. As the owners manual contains no warning, we can assume that the instrument is protected against damage (generally most modules are). 

So feel free to patch wildly. 

With our Volca orchestra we had much fun in a Modular only session:


----------



## Niah2 (Jun 21, 2019)

Wow that's really cool, thanks !

By the way, lets say that you come up with a cool patch, what is your way of "saving" it? On a piece of software is dead easy, but on a hardware synth...do you take a photo?


----------



## Kent (Jun 21, 2019)

Niah2 said:


> Wow that's really cool, thanks !
> 
> By the way, lets say that you come up with a cool patch, what is your way of "saving" it? On a piece of software is dead easy, but on a hardware synth...do you take a photo?


Make a blank line-art diagram of everything and use pencils. That’s the old-school way (and it is incredibly more self-educational than just a picture)


----------



## Kent (Jun 21, 2019)

Here are a few versions some kind people have made (bottom one is also from that Reddit thread)


----------



## Niah2 (Jun 22, 2019)

Wonderful, thank you !


----------

